# 20" Golden Arowana Borneo



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

My Dad's 20" Golden Red Arowana from borneo. He's at least 25 years old. My dad bought it when i was in preschool, and it was about 10" in length. I am 31 now


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is amazing...wow


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

amazinggg...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

I have never seen one like that, he looks amazing.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

is that HITH????????or what?...........looks nice


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

crazy...


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

I must admit, that is pretty frickin cool


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> is that HITH????????or what?...........looks nice


agreed what is that on its head


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

coutl said:


> is that HITH????????or what?...........looks nice


agreed what is that on its head








[/quote]

After you guy's mentioned that, i called a store who strictly sells super red, and he mentioned it's normal for arowana over the age of 10 years old. Thanks for the comments guys...  Keep it comin


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

well, HITH (if thats what it is) is not normal for any fish over any age..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think what he meant was that it's normal for aros over the age of 10 to develop that sort of look to their heads and that it's not hith. Just like how humans get wrinkles and sometimes dark spots on them and what not...

Amazing that you've had the fish in your family for that long. It's really cool to see someone having taken care of an animal for so long and that it's still around! Do you know how much your dad paid for it back in the day?


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes thats what i meant







I was kinda worried after you guys mentioned that it could be hith, so i called a store that specialize in super red arowana, that knew about the condition of my arowana (my bro-in-law owns the store), he told me that the wrinkle on the head is normal for an arowana that age. Well according to him, its not hith or any other parasites.

My dad paid quite abit then, im not sure exactly how much, but it was costly. Cos when we got them, its color was already developed. Plus arowana was a big hit to the chinese people here in indonesia, which raised its value quite a bit. But i'm sure its still cheaper than what most people would pay overseas.

Yes, we've had a lot of memories with it







He out lived my dad ....







ANd the weird thing is, i swear i've heard this arowana made a low freq growl....i asked a couple of vendors and they've never heard of that before. At night if i came home late, and the lights have been turned off, if i walked past the tank, once in a while it would made a low growl/rumbling sound. Was wondering if anyone know about this..or is my fish possessed??


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about ur Dad, thats pretty kool a growling Aro..lol


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks dude







It was 3 years ago, no big deal


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

O I guess ive never seen that on an arro before awsome that its not hith


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

nice aro.

i was browsing another forum and apparently that growling you are hearing is a sign of sexual maturity.. its a mating call almost


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

fubbotubo said:


> nice aro.
> 
> i was browsing another forum and apparently that growling you are hearing is a sign of sexual maturity.. its a mating call almost


You should get another and breed


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

doesnt work like that coutl...to breed arrows you gotta have like 6 of them and theyll pair off by themselves...you cant force them to breed...


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

what happen to the eye? Bueatiful arowna


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

fubbotubo said:


> nice aro.
> 
> i was browsing another forum and apparently that growling you are hearing is a sign of sexual maturity.. its a mating call almost


I think my arowana wants to mate with me....


----------



## 1911 (Aug 3, 2007)

GN121406 said:


> what happen to the eye? Bueatiful arowna


Thanks dude. Yeah i know the left eye dropped a few years ago







Since we've had him for so many years, we sorta get tired of feeding him live insects etc, so we simply bought lots of goldfish and shrimp and never have to worry about feeding him everyday. Arrow in the wild tend to look above water for food (insects etc), and since all we fed him are goldfish and shrimp which would stay at the bottom tank, somehow the eye dropped for looking downwards for food all the time. I can actually get it fixed by a surgery (in singapore), but its ridiculously expensive.


----------

